# Official Bulls @ Timberwolves. Tuesday December 30, 2003, 7pm CST. FSN,FSChi, NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We lost to minny earlier in the year in a game we should have won. 

Will Crawford be on?? 

Also this thread comes down to the wire between Rynobot and MJG. Who will win the Ribs?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Bulls 101
Wolves 89


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls always seem to get blown out in Minny.

Bulls 83
Wolves 101


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I wish this would be a better matchup for the Ribs.

Minnesota 83
Bulls 75


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Wolves 101
> Bulls 89


You will have to go for the Bulls if you want them ribs again.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> You will have to go for the Bulls if you want them ribs again.


Do I? I have no clue what the standings and such are right now. I'll take your word though -- the prediction in the quote will be my actual prediction, but I'll edit mine up above for an "official" prediction with the Bulls on top.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Wolves 95.
Bulls 88.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Wolves 101
Bulls 85

JC - 22


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bullies 96
Timberpups-88

Crawford-50


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

*i'm not really sure about this game..*

wolves 98
bulls 86


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

It's easy, if Crawford play well, we will win!!!
But it's not a home-game and we haven't got Tyson to try to take some rebounds to Da-Kid.

Bulls 93
Wolves 89

Gill with 21.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wolves - 98
Bulls - 97

They post up KG for final shot and he hits it......Ohhhh if we had Chandler available.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

The T-Wolves have owned this team since the breakup. I can't see this as being any different. Our 4th game in 5 nights. On the road against a veteran Minny team. We still don't have all our key players and it looks like Curry can make about two trips down the court before he's winded. It don't get much worse than this...

Wolves 108
Bulls 83


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I don't see how this one will even be close. Minny rested, Bulls coming off a tough loss last night. Ugh...

TWolves - 99
Bulls - 81

Gill scores 19.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Bulls are due for some luck.

Bulls 101
T-Wolves 92


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

good game with sad end after OT

T'Wolves 103
Bulls 101


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

TWolves 105
Bulls 86


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wolves: 106
Bulls: 88
AD with 17


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

Don't forget:
-Wolves have "only" won 7games of their 12 @t home.
-Olowokandi and Szczerbiak are injured.

:yes:


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

Bulls 113
T-wolves 98

We must score over 100 to win this game because we know Minny can score

Hinrich 25  
Curry 34  

Craw 14 :no:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

TWOLVES 114
Bulls 93


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

Who is going to be guarding KG?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> Who is going to be guarding KG?


Why, our best defender. Hinrich. 


103-89

Minny


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> Who is going to be guarding KG?


I imagine it will be JYD...possibly E-Rob.


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

If the Bulls want to win this match they´ll have to keep KG below 30/20...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Timberwolves 19-10 7-5 at home. 8-2 last ten games
*shoot 47%* allow only 41%. 35% in threes. 35% allowed in threes. 40.8 rebounds. allow 41.9(13 offensive) 23.8 assists. *12.8 t/o* 94.9 pts a game allow 89.8. 

Kevin Garnett *50%. 24.5pts 43% in threes. 13.7 rebounds, 5.1 assists. 1,34 steals. 2.59 blks. 2.34 t/o Can someone say, MVP???*
Sam Cassell 51% 20.2 pts a game. 40% in threes.3.3 rebounds. 7.4 assists. 1.24 steals. 2.31 t/o
Latrell Sprewell 43% 17.6 pts a game. 28% in threes. 4.1 rebounds. 4 assists. 1.4 steals. 2.41 t/o
*Fred hoiberg is #4 in scoring. 52%, 43% in threes. 8.7 pts.*


Bulls 9-21. 4-10 on the road. 4-6 last ten games. 
39% allow 44.2% 31% in threes. Allow 32%. 45.3 rebounds. allow 44.5. 22.5 assists. 13.7 t/o 9.3 steals. 87.3 pts allow 89.3

Crawford 40% 20pts 29% in threes. 5.9 assists. 3.6 rebounds. 2.3 t/o 2.2 steals. 
Curry 49% 13.6 pts 7 rebounds. 
Gill 37 11.5 pts 29% in threes. 4.1 rebounds. 1.4 assists. 1.9 t/o just under 1 steal a game
Hinrich 41% 11.5 pts 32% in threes. 4.1 rebounds 6.8 assists. 3.4 t/o 1.1 steals. 
Davis 10.5 pts 39%. 9.5 rebounds. 2.3 assists. 2 t/o a game. 1.1 blks. 


I predict the bulls first real blow out loss tonight, under skiles. 104-78. We will keep it close for a half. But we will have no answer for KG and hoiberg will light us up! The only way this is not a blow out is if Curry plays well and gets more minutes than last night and Crawford is on fire. Then the game will be respectable but we will still lose. 104-94.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 82
Wolves 76


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Bulls 95
Timberwolves 109


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

I agree. Kg is going to be posting up big numbers in 1st quarter. The Bulls will try to stay within 6-8 points by the end of the 1st. KG typically leaves the court for 4-5 minutes at the beginning of the 2nd quarter. That will be Bulls´ only chance to stay head-to-head in the game.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Wolves 108 Bulls 85


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

TWolves 102
Bulls 92


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Though this prediction may ruin my chances for the ribs, I think the Bull may just pull this one off....

The Bull -- 104
The Wolf -- 98

We're running on fumes, but I think KG (Kendall Gill) may just be able to dig deeper to show that he was a better player then Freddy. Give Crawdaddy the defensive assignment on Cassell (Hey, it worked against Cleveland!), and have JYD and AD body up on KG (Garnett) every chance they can.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Minnesota 3
Chicago 2


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

there isnt a team that owns us more then the minnesota timberwolves. and then what do they do? They go out and get one of the biggest Bulls killers in the NBA in Cassell. Interesting to see how Hassell does against JC last night. I wanted that guy gone so bad this offseason. But now I actually miss him, which shows how pathetic our wing play has becomes. Lets see, they beat us by about an average of 30 over the last 4. I am going to stick to that

Minny 120
Chicago 90

High Scorer will be the Bulls killer himself, Sam Cassell. this guy hits everything against us. He will have 28. Going to be a long night Bulls fans


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls 110

Minnesota 98

Do I really think the Bulls will win? No. I just drank some Kool-aid


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 87
Minnesota 86

Curry 29


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Wolves 93, Bulls 81.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Bulls 101
Wolves 93

Drinking Kool-Aid as well.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

6 - 4 Wolves 10:20 left to play in 1st Qtr.

Sprewell has hit 3 straight Jumpers, Bulls Time out


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

Who is guarding Sprewell? JC or Gill?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

hmmm... 4 games in 5 nights against a team that usually blows them out anyway 

i dont care bulls win sending a feeling euphoria and good will across the boards of basketballboards.net that wont be soon forgotten

bulls 107
t'wolves92

high scorer curry 38


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Boy the Timber wolves announcers are bad,they just stated Jamal might not know how good a defender Trenton is and that Hinrich is too young and inexpirenced to guard Cassel. LOL!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

play by play anyone?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Boy the Timber wolves announcers are bad,they just stated Jamal might not know how good a defender Trenton is and that Hinrich is too young and inexpirenced to guard Cassel. LOL!


Yeah I am listening to them as well (Minnesotata announcers)

They are hammering it to the Bulls.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Cassell is unguardable right now, hes been on fire last couple games.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Is there a radio link?

ESPN gametracker isn't up yet, but yahoo sports is. Crawford is cold again. Inconsistency reigns its evil head.

Wolves are shooting well.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

The Minny announcer just said...

"Hinrich is not a very good defensive player to start...so it is going to be a long night for him."

I love announcers that don't even know anything beside their own teams. How do these bozos get jobs?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Not-so-bold prediction of the night: KG will have a triple-double.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> The Minny announcer just said...
> 
> "Hinrich is not a very good defensive player to start...so it is going to be a long night for him."
> ...


They sound like 99% of all NBA media before Kirk played his first NBA game. Poor fools.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

ugh...

alright so we play the knicks next?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Minnesota is doing pretty much what they want to do easily.

Tonight I don't think I have it in me to watch a blow-out.

I will give them to half time to get it together.


*Right now we don't have any inside/post presence, everyone is settling for jumpshots. JC needs to penetrate!*


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Did Jamal make the trip to Minnesota?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Is
there
a
free
radio
link?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Did Jamal make the trip to Minnesota?


Are you taking Kirch Hinrich/Wolverine's place with the JC pot shots?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

wow... minny is already putting in all their scrubs


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you taking Kirch Hinrich/Wolverine's place with the JC pot shots?


No, I'm asking a legitimate question. It's only a pot shot if you can't take criticism. I do the same for all players.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Curry hasn't even touched the Ball yet.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I elected not to watch this game tonight. Gave my wife the TV for the evening. It's turning out to be a good choice. The Wolves empty their bench with 1:12 remaining in the first quarter. That can never be a good sign.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The Mayor Fred Hoiberg has more points than Curry and Crawford combined.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

But this is what everyone should be asking themselves: Is Kirk Hinrich passing the ball to Jamal Crawford?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

will my ribs be at my home by New Years?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I think the Bul;ls were taking Pot shots before the game....

Wow, they look very lethargic. Last night hurt, this mornings practice hurt more and tonite...well tonite they give up the secret they've denied...The Bulls still have yet to grow a heart.


This is just awful to watch. Bulls reach the three point line and jack up shots. Guys on the inside can't hit the backboard....Looks like Skiles has the perfect game to send another message to the team.

Can I change my prediction:

Bulls 79
Timberwolves 106

Jeffries and Lint play the entire fourth quarter


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

KG's already got 7,5 and 4.

KG = MVP.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Our killer line-up:

Hinrich, Crawford, Jeffries, Curry and Blount.


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

The Bulls need to get their act together...especially their defence...


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Skiles is gonna start losing his hair pretty soon..


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

9:14 CHI - Double dribble on K. Hinrich

Great. Revert back to early season form. Was this a bonehead play or something else?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Glad I'm watching the Cavs-Pacers gametracker tonight....good grief.

21 percent shooting won't win you any games...ever.

Maybe Pax should let Skiles be a player-coach. I know Skiles can at least go down the court and make a shot.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> They sound like 99% of all NBA media before Kirk played his first NBA game. Poor fools.


These guys are bonafide idiots though. They are praising Ervin Johnson like he is Shaq O'Neal.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 21 percent shooting won't win you any games...ever.


...especially when your go-to guy is 0-5 from the field with 2 turnovers and it's almost halftime.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey, maybe I like the Minnesota media.

They are praising the hell outta Curry. He is been an "intimidating presense" and a "difference maker."

WILL SOMEONE GUARD LATRELL?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

I swore Hinrich got foul on the 3pt attempt... where's the call Refs?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> ...especially when your go-to guy is 0-5 from the field with 2 turnovers and it's almost halftime.


I would say even if your go to guy is 5-5, shooting 21 percent from the field is bad news.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Does anyone know where Jamal Crawford went?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

The Bulls needs FT shooting help...

No excuse why they miss freethrows as often as they do!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I would say even if your go to guy is 5-5, shooting 21 percent from the field is bad news.


Sure. They go hand in hand.

Inconsistency kills.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Where is Hinrich's killa D.. he is getting smoked!!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Skiles is becoming a technical machine!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

47-37 Wolves for those not privy.

Hinrich just blocked by Ervin Johnson. Cassell fouled.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Is Hinrich really getting smoked on D?

Thank goodness at least one of our starting guards made the flight.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Who said Hinrich is timid? You gotta love the way he ran thru Garnetts screen...and how he's walking right in front of that big mouth Cassell when the timeout was called.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah I think one of them made it.. but what for.. when Cassel is doing what he wants to..

and Sprewell is killing us as well.... combination of I believe Robinson & JC.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Well, there isn't anyone on the floor having a good game. Hinrich is good one minute, smoked bacon the next.

The Bulls just look like they are lost on D. Out hustled and outclassed.

Somehow the score is not as bad as it truly should be.

Crawford is getting message minutes on the bench.

Tonite might be a good nite to let Fizer out of the doghouse for a little run.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

What is our infatuation with the three point shot? 14 attempts already?

Come on, boys, play basketball, not HORSE!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Spree is lighting up whoever is one him, switched on to or assigned to he is lighting it up.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

down 6...WE CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Well at least the Bulls haven't mailed it in yet..

49-41 Twolves.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Sure glad we have Lint over Hassell....


Or Should I say that I don't find Lint to be a Hassell......


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Skiles is becoming a technical machine!


Has Skiles already gotten more T's than Cartwright did in his entire tenure?

That would be a neato stat to know.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Anyone know if Kirk is trying to pass the ball to Jamal on the bench? I bet he's not. Selfish.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

DOWN BY FOUR POINTS...51-47 AT HALF!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm not that drunk, but this is weird.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Anyone know if Kirk is trying to pass the ball to Jamal on the bench? I bet he's not. Selfish.


:rofl:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow only down 4 at the half.. outscored em 32-22 that quarter!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Excellent ball movement is what keyed that comeback. See what ball movement does no matter who is on the floor?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Man. What a comeback!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Yo Brian34Cook, I bet you're happy with F. Williams' situation in New York now with Thomas running the show.....always thought he was getting the shaft there. He's got some serious panache and is fun to watch.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Excellent ball movement is what keyed that comeback. See what ball movement does no matter who is on the floor?


It helps when JYD creates his own shot and makes it, like at the end of the half.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

The Bulls righted the ship at least a little bit....

They need to keep up that intensity.. and stop leaving sprewell so wide open in the corner... He is killing us..


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Which team shows up in the second quarter?

Pretty sure we can't play any worse. Pretty sure they can't play any better.....

Hmmmm.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

WTF is happening in this game? Now we're only down 4?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Excellent ball movement is what keyed that comeback. See what ball movement does no matter who is on the floor?


How can this be? Mr. Selfish himself played all 24 minutes of the first half!

Thou doth contradict thyself!

Sorry, I'm having bourbon tonight. Just got my grades for the semester and I'm happy happy happy.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Stats at Half:

Gill: 10 pts (4-10), 6 boards, 2 assists
Hin: 12 Pts (3-9), 3 Rebs, 2 Assists 
E-Rob: 9 pts (4-6), 2 steals
Davis: 4 pts, 3 boards
JYD: 4 pts, 5 boards, 2 assists
Craw: 0 pts (0-5), 1 assist
Curry: 8 pts, 5 boards


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Excellent ball movement is what keyed that comeback. See what ball movement does no matter who is on the floor?


Retro.......


You hit it on the head. That and hustle got us back into this otherwise dismal game. I am shocked at how horribull we played and yet we are really in this game.

The passing is a huge thing. It gets guys open looks. One of the problems I think we are seeing is that our shotmaker of the day (Curry, Crawford or Hinrich) gets played with some tough D and they aren't getting the ball to the open guy and instead take bad shots or commit silly turnovers.

You can live with the Double dribbles from Hinrich cause he usts butt back on the Defensive end and plays hard.

I don't know what is wrong with Crawford, but if we schedule games against LeBron and also not allow MJ to show up he'd be an all-star.

Looking forward to the second half of this ugly game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Yo Brian34Cook, I bet you're happy with F. Williams' situation in New York now with Thomas running the show.....always thought he was getting the shaft there. He's got some serious panache and is fun to watch.


You betcha but he's not doin that hot tonight..


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*OT:*

Is my screen wrong, or is New York really beating Miami 71-38 midway through the third quarter?

Could it be that we took that much out of them?!?!


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

JC gets benched on 0 for 5 on FG, no FT and 2 TO in only 12 minutes. The team really regrouped when he went out. He is now 3 for 21 in the last 6 quarters and averaging 2 points per half. Skiles really looked pissed. It wasn't just his shooting but he looked lost and tried.

david


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I have a question for you guys. Is Jamal Crawford good a moving with out the ball on offense? Is he out there running around like a maniac cutting towards the basket trying to get open or does he find a spot on the perimeter and become a statue?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Way off topic but -------------------


Miami only 39 points with 6 minutes left in the third quarter????!!!


Did they Odom, Wade and Butler in Chicago?

Is NY that good?

Has the basketball universe stopped spinning?


V. V. send over the Bourbon


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: OT:*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Is my screen wrong, or is New York really beating Miami 71-38 midway through the third quarter?
> 
> Could it be that we took that much out of them?!?!


Nah your right :laugh:


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

The last draw for JC was when he went one on one and show boated with a cross over dribble and got called for palming the ball.

david


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: OT:*



> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah your right :laugh:


And you complain about your boy Frankie when his team is up 32 points mid-Q3?

I wish I had those problems with some of the Bull players!


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

We are so up and down with our quarters. Often it seems as if one quarter in each half we double the point production of the other quarter. I haven't checked this out but it's a feeling I have from watching these games. Gotta straighten this out.

Also, why is Blount trying out a new shot with the turnaround jumper. I counted three times and three misses. He's been hitting the open spot jumper. Quit it!! Don't fix it if it aint broke.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> I have a question for you guys. Is Jamal Crawford good at moving without the ball on offense? Is he out there running around like a maniac cutting towards the basket trying to get open or does he find a spot on the perimeter and become a statue?


I don't think he'll ever be confused with Reggie Miller if that's what you're asking.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: OT:*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> And you complain about your boy Frankie when his team is up 32 points mid-Q3?
> ...


Yes I want him to keep his starting job but it doesnt look like he's trying to.. Ok I guess he does have 4 pts, 5 dimes, 2 steals.. not bad I suppose!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

OT: Rashard Lewis vs. Pau Gasol will be awesome on Sportscenter tonight. They're both having monster first halves.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> JC gets benched on 0 for 5 on FG, no FT and 2 TO in only 12 minutes. The team really regrouped when he went out. He is now 3 for 21 in the last 6 quarters and averaging 2 points per half. Skiles really looked pissed. It wasn't just his shooting but he looked lost and tried.
> 
> david


Yeah, maybe we should trade him? I mean he sucks don't he?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, maybe we should trade him? I mean he sucks don't he?


JC doesn't suck. Absolutely not. But he's nowhere near as good as some of you make him out to be.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's funny to watch Oliver Miller and Curry against eachother. It's like being drunk without drinking a drop (seeing double).


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> JC gets benched on 0 for 5 on FG, no FT and 2 TO in only 12 minutes. The team really regrouped when he went out. He is now 3 for 21 in the last 6 quarters and averaging 2 points per half. Skiles really looked pissed. It wasn't just his shooting but he looked lost and tried.
> 
> david


Ok, now can we get an opinion from one of our more pro-JC posters? I missed most of the first quarter. What happened to cause Skiles to sit him for 12 minutes?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> JC doesn't suck. Absolutely not. But he's nowhere near as good as some of you make him out to be.


You can look at any number of my past post, and you will never see me call him an allstar or godlike.

I see him as potential super-star that is as far as I have went.. 

on the other side of the token.. I do see Hinrich rookie of the year posters as if Hinrich is god's gift to the Bulls.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

I've noticed Hinrich is doing more catch and shoot off of baseline screens. Gill and Robinson aren't bad at it either.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> JC doesn't suck. Absolutely not. But he's nowhere near as good as some of you make him out to be.


No. He's better. Ye of little faith. In the 3rd quarter he shall rise again.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

errr...4th quarter.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hmmmmm..........


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

On Cbssportsline trent hassell's player picture is him in his bulls uniform.

Thought that was kind of neat.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

OT: Heat got 54 doesnt look like they will be taking lowest score in a game record from us.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Minny is killing themselves with sloppy play, turnovers leading to fast break baskets, etc.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

since the first quarter bulls are shooting 54.3 %.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Dwyane Wade has 6 points and 6 turnovers.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jamal 1-9 11%.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

OT: The most overrated college team in America (again), the Missouri Tigers, are losing at home to Belmont (who?) in the second half. Quin Snyder can't even win with paid players.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

How come Hinrich can't stop Cassel from shooting in his eye :dead:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> jamal 1-9 11%.


And Gill is 6-11.........so why doesn't Kirk pass the ball to Jamal and Jamal only? Damn shame.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

73-69 on a crawford steal and layup.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamal just had a sick move on a break away to score a basket.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> And Gill is 6-11.........so why doesn't Kirk pass the ball to Jamal and Jamal only? Damn shame.


Beats me. :laugh:


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Crawford took it right at Sprewell for a layup! Thats more like it!!! YES!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Jamal is coming alive!!!! Finally!!!! Now we can see what he has the potential of doing every night. Hopefully.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

So is it Skiles that has Jamal playing D or the absence of Rose? Jamal really has stepped the intensity on the defensive side of the ball as of late.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls are at 50% this quarter. Trouble is minny is at 63%! 10-16. 

JC has 7 pts, JYD 8 this quarter.


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

KG : 10/11 FG .... crawford needs to take private lessons from him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> KG : 10/11 FG .... crawford needs to take private lessons from him.


Lesson 1: Be 7 foot tall and dunk everything around the basket.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> And Gill is 6-11.........so why doesn't Kirk pass the ball to Jamal and Jamal only? Damn shame.


er...dead horse. :grinning: 

But while we're on the subject of Gill...would anyone be surprised if this 35 year old man had a heart attack and died right at midcourt? Over the last 3 games he's averaging 37mpg! And he's already got 32 minutes out of a possible 36 so far tonight!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> How come Hinrich can't stop Cassel from shooting in his eye :dead:


Sam Cassell, 11-year NBA vet: 14 points, 0 rebounds, 9 assists, 3 turnovers, 3 fouls.

Kirk Hinrich, rookie: 14 points, 4 rebounds, 8 asssists, 1 turnover, 2 fouls.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

i am also watching the raptors vs. nuggetts game. Rose has 5 TO in the first quarter. That is not a misprint five fing TO. Man i am glad he is gone.

david


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

77-72 after three quarters. 

Bulls 41% Minny 54%. We are being out rebounded by 6. We have only 7 t/o as a team. 

Gill 15
Hinrich 14
JYD 12

Spree 25
KG 23. 
Cassell 14.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Lesson 1: Be 7 foot tall and dunk everything around the basket.


You don't have to be 7 foot tall to dunk or score from around the basket.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> How come Hinrich can't stop Cassel from shooting in his eye :dead:


Cassell has been on fire for a while. Just won Western Conference player of the week honors:

Sam Cassell 

Too early to predict the rest of the game, but 6-14 shooting is a really bad night for Cassell...... especially against the Bull.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eddie Robinson seems to be gradually moving out of Skiles doghouse and actually playing some minutes here and there. That's kind of noteworthy, considering how much we have finanacially tied into him.


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

KG took over this quarter...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jamal attacks the basket, scores and is fouled!!


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Crawford to the hole again...with the left hand! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>panthera_pardus</b>!
> KG took over this quarter...


He has? Is 1-2 taking over?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Speaking of Cassell.....

50.5% FG for the season before this game. That's unreal!


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> jamal attacks the basket, scores and is fouled!!


Hey, True, do you think that clown has been reading this board??? He's showing more offensive agressiveness than I'vew ever seen from him in 3 1/2 years!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hell yeah JC.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Note to Skiles....

Tell Jamal he must drive to the hoop and shoot atleast 5 times a game. Also, put together tape of him driving and scoring, and what ever happened to the floater shot he had? I loved that. If he uses that, guys try to block it and Eddy or Tyson are there to clean it up.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, True, do you think that clown has been reading this board??? He's showing more offensive agressiveness than I'vew ever seen from him in 3 1/2 years!


Don't think he needs to read this board, Skiles probably has it written on the board in the locker room.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, True, do you think that clown has been reading this board??? He's showing more offensive agressiveness than I'vew ever seen from him in 3 1/2 years!


Has to be our board. :grinning:


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Sam Cassell, 11-year NBA vet: 14 points, 0 rebounds, 9 assists, 3 turnovers, 3 fouls.
> ...


I am actually watching the game.. The stats aren't shooting in Hinrich's face.. Cassell is!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Note to Skiles....
> 
> Tell Jamal he must drive to the hoop and shoot atleast 5 times a game. Also, put together tape of him driving and scoring, and what ever happened to the floater shot he had? I loved that. If he uses that, guys try to block it and Eddy or Tyson are there to clean it up.


Skiles did say something, and it looks like Jamal is listening.
I think Jamal has found a coach that will make him a quality player.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

There are two guys who could become very valuable trading chips in February: Gill and Blount. Man, they've both been solid contributors all season. Nothing spectacular...just solid and consistent.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, it's nice to see these guys finally seeming to learn something


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

82-81 minny! bulls are right there!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

foul on the mayor. 84-81. Hinrich in the game. Robinson had a nice game.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

I am sick and tired of seeing Blount shooting 20 footers.....

Stop shooting that shot, DAMMIT!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> There are two guys who could become very valuable trading chips in February: Gill and Blount. Man, they've both been solid contributors all season. Nothing spectacular...just solid and consistent.


Why trade Gill? He's been the only steady hand in a lot of games this season.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Wow, it's nice to see these guys finally seeming to learn something


Mike, I like what I'm seeing from Crawford tonight much more than anything he did against Wash and Clev. He's showing some fearlessness. Next step...we teach him how to cheap shot guys like Cassell!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

OT: Missouri loses to BELMONT at home 71-67.

Worst team money can buy. Overrated like a m**********r.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

JC charged with an offensive foul on ANOTHER drive to the basket! Good for him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

offensive foul on Crawford, but thats ok!! He needs to continue to be agressive. 

bulls 37% this quarter, but Minny is shooting 30%!! 3-10.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

C Blizzy
U Gotta keep Kendall. He ain't your average 35 year old. He has alot of good basketball left in him. Keep the home town role player. Unlike many of the Bulls he can hit a jump shot. That and he comes with the home town discount. 

Why the hell didn't Hoiberg shoot this way for us? 

oh my Eddy w/ a huge flush!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

strong move by Eddy! 87-83.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Why trade Gill? He's been the only steady hand in a lot of games this season.


Just thinking out loud, if we're lotto bound by then. Besides, Kendall's a FA. Might be tough to hang onto him if he plays like this all year.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

DAmn Eddy Curry Dunk, on KG.

That's what he got to do more often!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Eddy taking it to KG again and Kevin fouls him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

87-85 Minny.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I think Garnett is too quick for AD. I hope AD isn't on him the rest of the game.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> DAmn Eddy Curry Dunk, on KG.
> 
> That's what he got to do more often!!!!!!!


He is on grugs !

:laugh:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> 
> 
> He is on grugs !
> ...


get me some GRUGS


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn... we're always the bridesmaid, aren't we?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

KG walked on that play! 

Bulls have 13 steals this game.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

ERob's second double-digit effort of the year


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Damn... we're always the bridesmaid, aren't we?


Yep:yes:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Eddy with 2 assists?!?!

Is this a career high?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

So Gary Trent takes the charge and gets the call..... 


but Hinrich does it and doesn't get the call..... 

Refs :nonono:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

second time this year we have played Minny down to the wire!! Missed chances!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

At least we're not the girl no one will dance with anymore. All in due time, we'll get healthy and we'll be better.

Kirk appears to be giving Eddy some pointers.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> So Gary Trent takes the charge and gets the call.....
> 
> 
> ...


It was the story for the past six years !


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry for two. Goal tending.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Can we buy a bucket?
JC misses a 21-foot jumper from the top of the key 
ERob offensive rebound 
Eddy Curry misses a 7-foot jumper in the lane 
Miller defensive rebound 
Foul on Curry. KG to the line misses both FT's

Eddy gets a layup

Goaltending??!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Eddy fouls out... but a pretty good effort from him tonight :yes:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I think Eddy Curry is the guy to count on at the end of the games... we got no one else. No one else will step up.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

God, we need just two 3 !!!
Go potentuals, go


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Garnett has missed 4 straight Fts.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Eddy with 2 assists?!?!
> 
> Is this a career high?


To answer my own question, Eddy's career high for assists is 3, which has happened four times.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

KG is choking at the line, he could of ended this game.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Garnett's not exactly clutch from the line


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> I think Eddy Curry is the guy to count on at the end of the games... we got no one else. No one else will step up.


its incredibly tough to get the ball into post guys at the end of tight games. incredibly hard. in recent history, at the end of tight games, you need a wing guy who can get to the rim and either finish or draw the foul. Paul Pierce and Kobe Bryant come to mind. How many times do you see Shaq touch the ball at the end of tight games? Defenses if focused on it, can stop a post entry feed.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Does anything think the TWolves picked up Trent because they felt bad for him after Cartwright always made him try and guard Garnett?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> To answer my own question, Eddy's career high for assists is 3, which has happened four times.


are you kidding me? thats pathetic

Good effort from Eddy. His play tonight reminded me of his play in Febuary of last year, right before he went on a huge run


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Cassell 17 foot jumper

20 sec Timeout 96-90


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> its incredibly tough to get the ball into post guys at the end of tight games. incredibly hard. in recent history, at the end of tight games, you need a wing guy who can get to the rim and either finish or draw the foul. Paul Pierce and Kobe Bryant come to mind. How many times do you see Shaq touch the ball at the end of tight games? Defenses if focused on it, can stop a post entry feed.


This is something I've concluded too.

Do we have that guy?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

We can win this one!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Cassell 17 foot jumper
> 
> 20 sec Timeout 96-90


thanks to the ref! The ref warned Kirk to back off of him and while he was warning him Sam took off!! Thanks Ref!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> are you kidding me? thats pathetic
> ...


Definitely a part of his game which should be "marked for improvement" at his next quarterly review.....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich shoots and gets fouled. nice on now make these FT's


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> its incredibly tough to get the ball into post guys at the end of tight games. incredibly hard. in recent history, at the end of tight games, you need a wing guy who can get to the rim and either finish or draw the foul. Paul Pierce and Kobe Bryant come to mind. How many times do you see Shaq touch the ball at the end of tight games? Defenses if focused on it, can stop a post entry feed.


Well Kirk Hinrich is to reluctant to shoot sometimes during the end of a game (Miami Game)... and Jamal ends up shooting wild shots towards the end (Miami Game) . 

Who can we rely on?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> its incredibly tough to get the ball into post guys at the end of tight games. incredibly hard. in recent history, at the end of tight games, you need a wing guy who can get to the rim and either finish or draw the foul. Paul Pierce and Kobe Bryant come to mind. How many times do you see Shaq touch the ball at the end of tight games? Defenses if focused on it, can stop a post entry feed.


You are right.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> This is something I've concluded too.
> ...


Crawford can get his own shot, but doesnt take it to the rim. Hinrich is better off a curl screen, so he does need a pick and a pass to do well (which makes it harder). Its the ultimate question. One that the Bulls are going to have to answer before game 1 next year. Maybe Luol Deng. whoever it is, it has to be a 3. And he has to be able to get his own shot.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> Well Kirk Hinrich is to reluctant to shoot sometimes during the end of a game (Miami Game)... and Jamal ends up shooting wild shots towards the end (Miami Game) .
> ...


Though I am semi-officially retired, I will reluctantly suit up for the Bull if called on by JPax. I will be that guy you can rely on....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Crawford fallaway and it's good 

93-98 Wolves

Cassell gets fouled by KH and he misses the first and the second

yuck..


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Something I've noticed about Jamal.... he has a hard time breaking away from his man off the ball.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

:heart:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Game over. both teams had their chance to win it. The big 3 finished it off for the Wolves Minnesota could have closed this game out by hitting their FT's but let the Bulls hang around.

KG's FG% was *78%* his FT% was *54%*


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Once again we took more shots than them. If CBS.sportsline.com is accurate, we had 16 more shots than the Wolf.

If we could shoot for any kind of %, we'd be playing runaway laughers half the time.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Something I've noticed about Jamal.... he has a hard time breaking away from his man off the ball.


I agree. When he gets it he doesn't have much of a problem. But he's the last guy teams want to get the ball at the end of games, and so far this season they've denied him the ball every time it's mattered. Maybe Skiles needs to think up a better play for getting him open?

Our execution down the stretch stinks. This is an area having Scottie Pippen would really help. Not per se in the last shot. But the final minutes.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Once again we took more shots than them. If CBS.sportsline.com is accurate, we had 16 more shots than the Wolf.
> 
> If we could shoot for any kind of %, we'd be playing runaway laughers half the time.


18


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*OT: Raptors Game*

Rose had 5 TO in the first Q. Since, he's had 1. And 4-6 FG, 2 assists. He's being guarded by Melo.

Toronto up by 1 against a tough denver team.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: OT: Raptors Game*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose had 5 TO in the first Q. Since, he's had 1. And 4-6 FG, 2 assists. He's being guarded by Melo.
> 
> Toronto up by 1 against a tough denver team.


Is Lenard defending Vince? Seems like they'd do that the other way around....


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz,

You don't like us anymore, why you are not posting play-by-play ?

Happy New Year!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: OT: Raptors Game*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Is Lenard defending Vince? Seems like they'd do that the other way around....


Rose is guarding Melo at the other end, too.

Looks like Lenard is guarding Vince.

BTW, didn't Lenard beg the BUlls to sign him?

Rose just hit a 3, right after missing a 3.

6-9 FG, 13 pts


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> DaBullz,
> 
> You don't like us anymore, why you are not posting play-by-play ?
> ...


I haven't been in front of the TV and the computer at the same time lateley to do play by play. Sorry.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Toronto pulling away from Denver a little bit.

Rose with the alley-opp to Carter, who missed it.

Rose got the board at the other end.

Yell just got a dunk on the offensive board.

60-54 Raps


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I haven't been in front of the TV and the computer at the same time lateley to do play by play. Sorry.



I can understand that. 

It just loosing is not such painful when you
are doing play by play .

:yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

this is the 10th straight game we have lost to minny.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Its the ultimate question. One that the Bulls are going to have to answer before game 1 next year. Maybe Luol Deng. whoever it is, it has to be a 3. And he has to be able to get his own shot.


Yay! It's everyone's unproven savior, once again being mentioned on this board...

Seriously this guy should get royalties for having his name said so much, he wouldn't even need to sign a NBA contract to get rich.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I can not watch Bulls “live game” on TV, anymore!

Because it is leading almost to the heart attack: pack of sugar/cigarettes, half of Jack S, and couple lbs of popcorn!

JK is an evil man!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I know why we lost

no







:laugh: 

Rick Brunson DNP CD. can't wait for the rickbrunson.com report


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Embarrassing:


----------

